# Burning rings in bowls



## kmetzger (Jun 4, 2013)

Please scroll forward in this video to 3:20 minutes: 




What is this turner using to burn the rings? A piece of wood?


----------



## UncleStumpy (Jan 26, 2012)

Boy, I would like to know that myself! It does look like a piece of wood, but it seems like it wears away too fast to be wood. Maybe cork? I thought maybe paint, but when he does the second ring, he doesn't dip it in anything.

I hope somebody can answer this!


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

I use a piece of hardwood when I need to burn anything wider than the wire thickness. It works great. The piece of wood will wear away quickly depending on how much pressure is applied.


----------



## kmetzger (Jun 4, 2013)

Yes, hardwood, I think. I just found this: 
Once you have determined the design, use a sharp skew chisel, lay it flat on the tool rest, and cut the design lines with the long end of the skew. These lines should be 1/16" deep and 1/32" wide. Now, fold a piece of abrasive paper into a shape that will fit into the cut grooves. With the lathe running at the same speed as for sanding, friction burn the lines with the abrasive paper. Another material to use for burning the lines is a credit card (you probably have a credit card which should be burned anyway). I have also used a hardwood stick, sharpened on the sander to a knife's edge to fit inside the grooves. If this technique does not produce the effect you want, use a sharp, felt-tipped marker to mark the lines. If you elect to use a marker, be sure to cut the lines so the marker will have a guide to follow; light sanding will remove any unwanted lines or burn residue from the workpiece.
http://www.woodturningdesign.com/askdale/26/index.shtml


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Another way to burn lines is with formica … some of the guys in our turning club use the little formica samples you get at the big box stores.


----------

